# Abyss lithium batteries



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

I believe rolltide1000 is running Abyss batteries, you might want to dm him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Supposedly not your grandpa’s run of the mill lithium batteries and are made differently than others. 









Power Your Pursuit™ - | ABYSS BATTERY®


ABYSS (əˈ-bis) comes from the Greek word ábyssos meaning “bottomless, unfathomable, boundless”. The immeasurable depths of the ocean are the world in which we are deeply rooted and from where we draw our name and our inspiration. no matter the depths you’ll explore, you can always rely on ABYSS...




www.abyssbattery.com


----------

